# Responding to private messages



## Teresa (Jun 3, 2013)

I've been responding to private messages by going into the quick reply section, typing my answer and then hitting 'submit message'.    I THINK I'm answering.   But when I go in later, I don't see my response.  Am I doing something wrong?    I hate to think that people who are sending me private messages aren't getting a response (which I think I'm sending).

Thanks!

Teresa


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 3, 2013)

be sure you arent responding to the private message notification email...we get quite a few of those =)

you shoudl be able to view all of your sent messages in your sent messages folder within your user control panel.


----------



## Teresa (Jun 4, 2013)

*Thanks!*

That was it.   I just had to go to 'sent'.


----------

